# Oh no! Fifty shades of grey for goldens



## NC Dogs (Apr 8, 2015)

OMG. lolololololol.
I'm dying.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Hilarious!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

That was funny.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's too cute


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

That was great! LOL


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Love it!.....


----------



## Rumple’s Mom (Apr 1, 2015)

Oh man that was pretty funny, especially at the end lol


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

that was wonderful!
I just read a book called 50 shades of greyhound. Silly but cute book.


----------



## Smarkle (Aug 7, 2015)

That was great!!


----------



## jawad (Nov 13, 2015)

oh is she a submissive or the dominating one:


----------

